# Tau pics are here



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

From Faeit 212, reliable as always

http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/tau-pics-are-here-sunshark-bomber.html?m=1#comment-form

Liking the giant suit, and quite like the flier (contrary to most folks opinion on Faeit, seemingly)... Can't really see enough of the new broadside to comment (but don't really need any more of those anyway)

All in all, it's likely to be an expensive month...

MadCowCrazy: Putting the pic here as well

Some comments about the pictures
Source


> via neko
> I'm glad someone's posted those - I feel I can speak a little more freely now
> 
> Looking at the double spread:
> ...


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Not really liking the look of that flier, seems kinda boxy and there's something else about it I can't put into words that just puts me off.

The Riptide looks nice though although the legs seem a bit spindly. 

Good to see Tau finally getting an update though, maybe I'll actually see people playing them now.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I've been entertaining myself with a small Necron army in wait for this codex. After playing Blood Angels for over a decade (with a healthy break of course) I have needed a change.

That battleforce looks like the most effective bunch of units a boxed set like that has seen. Dig that they ditched the Kroot in it. Kinda hated those guys..they're what stopped me from just buying it before and patiently painting and waiting while a new 'dex came out.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

The Broadside Battlesuit and Riptide look pretty nifty.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

You got beat to it, the Tau rumour thread had them up hours ago..... that said, good thing posting them up here as alot of people, obvious, didn't read the rumour thread.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> You got beat to it, the Tau rumour thread had them up hours ago..... that said, good thing posting them up here as alot of people, obvious, didn't read the rumour thread.


Well, it's not a rumour any more  

That said, on further inspection of the pics and reading lots of comments I'm looking forward to seeing what conversions people come up with or whether we will just see a bucketload of people using the forgeworld fliers as proxies.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> You got beat to it, the Tau rumour thread had them up hours ago..... that said, good thing posting them up here as alot of people, obvious, didn't read the rumour thread.


Ah, I'm looking on tapatalk where the sticky topics are hidden in a separate section, so didn't see them there.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Turnip86 said:


> That said, on further inspection of the pics and reading lots of comments I'm looking forward to seeing what conversions people come up with or whether we will just see a bucketload of people using the forgeworld fliers as proxies.


This  The forgeworld barracuda is much prettier..... Although I'm guessing they will look better in the flesh so to speak, most things do.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm a bit disappointed in the battle suits, I was hoping for a remake so they'd look more like the FW ones. Ah well, I've managed to sell 8 of my 16 battle suits and I've bought 8 FW suits so I'm good for now. Just got 8 of the old style suits to get rid of, dont like their look, too childish for my taste. I mean they look more like a childs toy than an engine of war. Then again I think Gundams look like toys as well.... <runs away and hides> :crazy:


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks promising. 

This kind of "3 weeks ahead of time leak" pictures are a bad thing for GW though. They are always of god awefull quality and never do the models any justice.

I'm pretty sure even the more odly shaped things (like the flyer) will look quite ok in either bigger pictures or real life. 

It's just hard to get excited over 400*300 grainy pictures...


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

elmir said:


> It's just hard to get excited over 400*300 grainy pictures...


You clearly don't remember internet porn 15 years ago...


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Hmmm... Fire warrior squad, a fuckton of drones, stealth suits and a pirahna... Less actual plastic for £10 -£20 more. Great.

The new suits look ok, the flyer isn't _too_ bad, but I'd probably convert the crap out of it before fielding, Don't like the new broadside, shoulders always looked better IMO, 

Are those plastic pathfinders methinks I see? If so, then I have definitive proof that god exists.

EDIT:


Turnip86 said:


> You clearly don't remember internet porn 15 years ago...


LOL


----------



## renren (Mar 30, 2010)

anyone got any pics of the new kroot stuff ???


----------



## Shas'Ui (Feb 28, 2013)

are these GW or FW?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

When the DE came out, I toyed with starting an army. When DA came out, I toyed with starting an army. When the necrons came out, I actually bought a model to start the army(still in the box). The big nid models _nearly _made me take the plunge.

Now that the tau are out, I *WILL *be starting a Tau army. Turnip, you can take credit for providing the first piece of this new venture via the mini exchange.k:


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Now that the tau are out, I *WILL *be starting a Tau army. Turnip, you can take credit for providing the first piece of this new venture via the mini exchange.k:


Hah, glad to have helped ^^ Speaking of which I still have part 2 that I never got round to sending. To be honest I was going to paint it up first but I really haven't had time so I might just send it along to you ready primed instead


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

so far im liking the models i can see, the riptide looks like a real beast, quite like the flyer so far, it looks like i imagined a tau flyer of this size would look, cant really make out much else, the xv88 looks like it might be quite cool, but the photos are utter shite as usual, i assume its the same person who keep leaking them early, i do wish they would invest in a camera or a scanner, or send me the magazine ffs! no doubt other better shots will follow, im not a fan of the tau army in general, i had hoped the battle suits would get a make over as they are terrible models, still one step closer to the eldar !


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

The fighter looks like the federation fighter in Star Trek deep space 9


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

No one is forcing you to look at them, you can always wait for the WD to get released. Personally I'd rather have shitty pics than no pics at all, then again as a Sisters of Battle player I'm desperate for any new pics GW puts out just for the slight chance there might be some SoB models in there somewhere...

Yeah, looking for new SoB models in a Tau release is pretty desperate.... :crazy:


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

The Broadside pictures are pretty weak... THOSE look like they might be a brand new sculpt? Someone already said they're on 60mm bases, and from what I can see they look bulkier, kind of squatter. Like weapons platforms. 

Is that just me imagining?


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Xabre said:


> The Broadside pictures are pretty weak... THOSE look like they might be a brand new sculpt? Someone already said they're on 60mm bases, and from what I can see they look bulkier, kind of squatter. Like weapons platforms.
> 
> Is that just me imagining?


The broadsides are definitely all new - they do look like they might sit a bit lower, and hold the TL Railgun as a two handed rifle rather than them being shoulder mounted. The SMS is mounted on the shoulders instead. Looks more like it's own thing now, rather than a Crisis with extra bits bolted on. But really need to see better pics to get more from them than that 

I don't really need more broadsides, but might end up buying one of the new boxes for whatever those new looking drones are... maybe use my current 4 suits as squad members (on bigger bases if needs be - no one I play with will mind if the body of the suit isn't as chunky) and get one of these and one of the FW ones as squad leaders


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

All my dreams have come true! Pictures 2 & 4 don't seem to be working, but from the other two the Tau are looking good. plastic pathfinders, a couple of cool flyers that remind me of the Starwars RTTs, and most importantly there's none of those shitty FW Gundam suits.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, I'm not a Tau player, so, there's nothing exciting for me. However, I'm glad they're getting a much needed update. Personally, this just puts me that much closer to an update for my army.


----------



## mutronics (Oct 11, 2010)

Wait. 

£50 for a unit that's dreadknight sized?
£30 for ONE plastic broadside? 
£45 for 3 Crisis? 

Are you fucking with me GW?


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, the good news is that it took 'til reply 24 to get the price complaints in...

Won't know how I feel about the Riptide price until I see how bulky it is, but happy to pay it really - it looks chunkier than a dread knight anyway, and looks a much nicer mini. 

Crisis suits are the same price as before, just in a box of 3 instead of individual, and the new broadsides aren't far north of the current crisis + upgrade pack price.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the crisis suits actually save you £1.50 as they are £15.50 each, the broad side is larger and a new kit with options according to the rumour mill, still £30 seems a stretch, though its on a 60mm base so will have to see. As for the big chap, £50 is the new £40, and last year £40 was the new £30, blame warmachine for bringing out colossals and showing the money people at GW that gamers will readily hand over a shit ton of cash for a big gribbly. Either way i think the riptide will sell in vast numbers.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

10 pathfinders and three drones in plastic for £20!!!! are shitting me GW! you have obviously mis-priced this unit!!! i demand you go and add atleast £5 to that price now


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> the crisis suits actually save you £1.50 as they are £15.50 each, the broad side is larger and a new kit with options according to the rumour mill, still £30 seems a stretch, though its on a 60mm base so will have to see. As for the big chap, £50 is the new £40, and last year £40 was the new £30, blame warmachine for bringing out colossals and showing the money people at GW that gamers will readily hand over a shit ton of cash for a big gribbly. Either way i think the riptide will sell in vast numbers.


Spot on. Suits aren't an increase. It's hard to see if it's just a repackage, or if it's new models though. Doesn't look like a lot of difference at first sight. (Wouldn't be too unhappy with that, and neither will my client be who ordered 6 of those things). 

Lots of money for a bigature is no issue, like you said. It remains to be seen if these will be spammed though (depends on how good the unit entry is). It does like a ton nicer than the baby carriage dreadknight though... 

The nerf to broadsides was to be expected. Previously spammed unit will always be nerfed slightly to get people to buy new stuff. The rumoured skyfire option did surprise me though. :grin:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I am really looking forward to this release. My very old and battered Tau army will get a much needed rebuild from the ground up.

These models look pretty good from what I can see. I do like the riptide, as long as the stats match the looks.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

More pics up over at Faeit 212...

The riptide really does look awesome, and we also have Farsight 

http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/more-tau-pics-release-date-confirmed-as.html?m=1


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Is it just me or does that look very similar to the Farsight sculpt for Games-day awhile ago (possibly 2011).


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

EmbraCraig said:


> More pics up over at Faeit 212...
> 
> The riptide really does look awesome, and we also have Farsight
> 
> http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/more-tau-pics-release-date-confirmed-as.html?m=1


better picture of the broad side below the riptide too, looks like hes a big bigger than before, broad side looks closer to dread sized now


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

The combination of the bulbous nose and slim spine of the flyer makes it look comical. Then add the disharmony of the long wing struts and the square wing tips and it's truly a hack job. Obvious intern brainfart. But it looks salvageable by a kitbash... Maybe.

The other stuff is somewhat OK. I was expecting the Riptide to have considerably thicker ankles and more shoulder-favouring weapon loadout. The shield arm, much like Forgeworld's suit designs, is pure shit though, so if that's mandatory then it can sit in the warehouse for all I care.

Thanking higher powers that XV8s look the same.

Battleforce is potentially epic, but the inclusion of XV25 again leads me to believe stealth is shit once more, just like it's always been, and that XV25s will be the 'crud' of the Battleforce. Either that or the Piranha. I really, really, really hope Piranhas are the turd of the codex and that I will finally be able to muster my all-stealth army.

New drones! What could they be? One looks like Shadowsun's command and control drone, so possibly Tau are getting commlink like Guard.

All in all, it could have been worse from a mini standpoint. The rules better make up for it.

EDIT: Huh, those new Pathfinder helmet designs are really cool. If I weren't already loaded up with all the PF's I need...



The Gunslinger said:


> The fighter looks like the federation fighter in Star Trek deep space 9


I assume you mean the Peregrine Attack Fighter.










Apart from the tip of the wings and the fact that it has struts, I can't agree. It would have been fine if it did though. This Flyer needs to decide if it wants to be rounded or boxy. This weird schizophrenic mashup doesn't quite work. The dual fuselage of the Peregrine would have been excellent too.

But I guess GW was afraid it would have looked too much like a Marauder if they made it more boxy.

I'll take my friend up on his offer to sell me 2 cheap Barracudas before he sees these pictures and has time to change his mind :grin:


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

More pics and some rules from the WD










































Source


> Via Kirby over on 3++
> *Skyray can shoot and ground and air targets (one assumes at full BS)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the flyer looks like a spitfire from above, which isnt bad to be honest, im not to happy about the wing struts, but you can just leave them off/cut them off.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> the flyer looks like a spitfire from above, which isnt bad to be honest, im not to happy about the wing struts, but you can just leave them off/cut them off.


Yeah, I'm still not certain it isn't worth the extra £25 for the Barracuda though, and proxy them


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

When I saw the bomber I immediately thought of the P-38 Lightning and the 1942 game I played some 20 years ago.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

nevynxxx said:


> Yeah, I'm still not certain it isn't worth the extra £25 for the Barracuda though, and proxy them


you must be able to buy a cheaper Barracuda than me then? as i get the price difference as £33 plus another tenner postage, Cuda is £73, the flyer is £40


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> you must be able to buy a cheaper Barracuda than me then? as i get the price difference as £33 plus another tenner postage, Cuda is £73, the flyer is £40


Gah, for some reason I was thinking the flier was £50! That and P&P is always a killer.... Maybe it does fall on the side of the new fliers then.

But I still want a 'cuda.... :wink:


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, if you dont mind lung cancer I'm sure you could get a Chinese cast one for cheap... :crazy:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> the flyer looks like a spitfire from above, which isnt bad to be honest, im not to happy about the wing struts, but you can just leave them off/cut them off.



Think you've nailed it there... loose the struts and they look 100 times better.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm still amazed that the Riptide is supposedly an Elite choice which to me is awesome that it's not a Heavy. 

I probably won't get the army, just get the odd unit for modelling, only way I'll do it is purely dependant upon Farsight. 

Love the Pathfinder deal though, bargain!


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome to the next generation of TAU/TRANSFORMERS box sets, geeze i thought they would decide to swing away from those butt ugly Battlesuits that look like some cheap Transformers knock offs.

I mean they look like steroidal bodybuilders with chicken legs, very ugly indeed.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Spitfires? P-38's ?

Glad none of you blokes are my wing man ! :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

magpie_oz said:


> spitfires? P-38's ?
> 
> Glad none of you blokes are my wing man ! :grin:


Dakka! Dakka! Dakka!


----------



## mutronics (Oct 11, 2010)

Despite my bitching about prices, I DO hope farsight gets an upgrade as my future list would likely include him.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i would have to say, the tau fliers look more functional than a space marine one.....

looks like farsight enclave might be on the to do list if there isnt too many restrictions....


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

While it's good that the Tau fliers can look normal by removing the wing struts. That's making them look like WW2 planes, not exactly how I imagine Tau flyers to look


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

They look like WW2 planes (ugly ones at that) with or without struts.

When are GW modelers going to learn, you can't be both boxy and rounded at the same time!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I like the new tau stuff. It looks like my orks will be getting a bunch of looted tau stuff I see lots of possible convertions in there for killa kans, deff dreads some other stuff. Maybe a mega armoured warboss out of the big guy. Because while I want to build a tau army I know I would just turn it all into ork stuff.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

morfangdakka said:


> I like the new tau stuff. It looks like my orks will be getting a bunch of looted tau stuff I see lots of possible convertions in there for killa kans, deff dreads some other stuff. Maybe a mega armoured warboss out of the big guy. Because while I want to build a tau army I know I would just turn it all into ork stuff.


the same will probably happen to me.

the tau fliers would make great chinork counts as, or maybe even proper blasta bommers.


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't know if it's all right to post this but faeit 212 updated with some more rumors: 



> *via Ravengardt from the Faeit 212 inbox*
> - Aliens are out. No Kroot, no nothing.
> - There will be some kind of supplement with alien allies. With Kroot,
> Vespids and a race described in "The Greater Good" novel. I don't know
> ...


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

its good the rail guns are more than one shot wonders.

youd think tau being so advanced would have come up with the need for special ammo types.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

GW releases the pre-order trailer video and some more pics have surfaced






Source
























Commander Longknife








Darkstrider


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

The more recent aircraft pictures definitely look better than the first ones. Not that I disliked the originals, but they look better from new angles - first look we've had at that bottom turret on the fighter as well, looks like an array of some kind of pulse guns or rail rifles maybe? Still not entirely sure what the wing struts are meant to be doing... and they don't even seem to merge into the design in any way, since they're differently shaped and sit at an odd angle to both the wing and tail. Will probably look much better without as long as they're easily removable.

First decent look at the new broadside looks good - I'll be getting one to top up my existing squads, but have 4 already so not sure I can justify much more (and not sure how posable the kit is - we've not seen any different poses yet as far as I can make out). 

New character models look decent too. Overall, I'm going to be a very happy (and quite skint) Shas'o next month...


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

<Double Post>


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The flyer definately need to loose that strut though.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I think the paint-jobs in the pics are less than flattering to the models so far - they just look a bit too cartoony IMO.
Also, anyone else notice that the Tau characters look considerably more angry than they did previously. Less "placid space hippy", more "angry blue alien".


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I like them... might try for the 7th or 8th time in my life to start a tau army!


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm quite liking the way the wing tips dip, front and back. Don't think I'll be having anything with a gun so precariously on the front though.....


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

New pics look good. Nice to see Xenos coming back around. Maybe more aliens will be in my future than just Marines.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Here are some more pics


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I have to say, I'm liking everything except the XV88 (which just needs some converting to fix). I even like the flyer's 'struts'.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

no Australian prices in the WD? i guess they didn't want others to know what 12 year old's parents pay in the GW stores (apparently they don't have the internet) :crazy:


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I know some won't, but I like the look of the new Drones. Looks like something you might see in Metroid.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Loli said:


> I'm still amazed that the Riptide is supposedly an Elite choice which to me is awesome that it's not a Heavy.
> 
> I probably won't get the army, just get the odd unit for modelling, only way I'll do it is purely dependant upon Farsight.
> 
> Love the Pathfinder deal though, bargain!


The Riptide is placed that way for one reason only; to sell to those who have Hammerheads/Broadsides coming out of their ears. "Here, your elite slots are completely empty, why don't you spend £150 to fill them?"

I do like the new Flyers, ish. The Fighter, cool. Not too sure on the strut, anyone photoshoppers around to remove it so I can judge? I like it's tail gun, reminiscent of an old 'Nam Spooky due to the placement.

The bomber though, what fucking retard thought placing a missile launcher bang in the slipstream was a wizard idea? Bring your kid to school day? Have they started running competitions at special schools where the winner gets to design something? Seriously. I know 40K uses copious amounts of handwavium to explain things (as opposed to Fantasy; "it's magic, dude", 40K attempts to take itself seriously), but that's... yeah.

Riptide. I'm sure there's something about Xzibit going on around here. The one thing I can guaranteee though, it'll be the new Dreadknight.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

We have the codex cover!










Just not in English yet.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

well so far what I have seen is great and will certainly motivate people to bring back their Tau forces. I just hope the goodies inside the book don't come up short.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

More stuff from Faeit212:



> * Tau Pics and Pricing List. *
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yo dawg i herd you like missiles so we put a missile in your missile so you can missile while you missile.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

:goodpost: :laugh:

Does anybody else think that the missile will be the skyfire option and we will get to keep our s10 railguns?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Yo dawg i herd you like missiles so we put a missile in your missile so you can missile while you missile.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> We have the codex cover!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, did I say I was doing CSM this year? You must have misheard me.....


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tawa said:


> I'm sorry, did I say I was doing CSM this year? You must have misheard me.....


I heard you were doing ALL the armies.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I started converting some of the prices into AUS$, but then I remembered that GW doesn't charge the converted price


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> I heard you were doing ALL the armies.


Like I need any more encouragement Z...... :laugh:


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

I *love* the whole suite of new drones.

How much bigger is that commander than a normal crisis suit!!! That explains the price hike then.

As I said in the other thread, broadside is cunningly done to make magnetising it difficult. Tank killer, or AA, your choice, but you'll need to buy two. I expect.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> How much bigger is that commander than a normal crisis suit!!! That explains the price hike then.


In all fairness, the model probably looks larger than it is. Its legs look longer because its jumping off the ground and in the pic with the other Crisis suits, its up on a podium.

On a side note, this is one of those few moments where I'm glad I can read french :victory:


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Any interesting bits you can point out?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Any interesting bits you can point out?


Well, I can't read many of the pictures because they are too small. The XV8 commander is said to use the "most advanced weaponry in the Tau Empire", so maybe some powerful experimental weapnry? The drones on the Sun Shark can detach.

The other pics are too small though to make out  Nothing of particular interest, I'd say.


Edit: Okay, thanks to the enlarged photo on the Tau rumours thread regarding the XV88 Broadside suit, I have managed to pick out some potentially useful information:

The Broadsides can be armed with either a railgun or missiles, though that is obvious enough. Instead of having the mobility of a Crisi suit, the Broadside has either autoguiding missiles (seeker missiles?) or plasma rifles. These weapons come mounted on the shoulders and there are FOUR to choose from. Comes with drones - shield drone, missile pod drone, pulse rifle drone, and another kind of drone that represents all types of available options (this last one sounds weird).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

How many guesses the flyers are fast attack, purely so that the new Gundams suits sell in elites and heavy support.

I think i might actually start tau. Horus heresy 2, ImperialArmour 12,Black fire pass, and Space Marines are taking far too long to come out, and with my last few armies not actually getting anything worth updating since the tour, i have got more money to throw around on it than usual. Still like fish of fury, however.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> Well, I can't read many of the pictures because they are too small. The XV8 commander is said to use the "most advanced weaponry in the Tau Empire", so maybe some powerful experimental weapnry? The drones on the Sun Shark can detach.
> 
> The other pics are too small though to make out  Nothing of particular interest, I'd say.
> 
> ...


Autoguiding missiles could refer to either the Smart Missile System or Seeker Missiles - both are options on the Broadside. That last drone type does sound a bit odd... maybe one that was a mini was designed for but never gor appropriate rules, so is now just a generic placeholder drone?

EDIT: Forgot the main reason I was replying... rules snippets from WD are now up on Faeit 212.

Sound promising - don't want to react too strongly either way until I get the codex in my hands, since some of the Chaos and DA rumours have sounded much stronger/weaker than they actually are at this stage in their rumours.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

The WD article sounds like it'll be interesting. I may pick up this month's issue.


----------

